# Hymer repairs



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi
We are currently just outside Nuremburg and will be heading down towards Munich before heading North again in a week or so. We need some repairs to the water system for our Hymer 564. Does anyone know of anywhere we could try. I read another post about a Hymer parts place in Bad Waldsee. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bad Waldsee is the headquarter of Hymer and that is where they build them all. It is a very impressive place and they will be able to sort any problems that you have with your motorhome.


----------

